# I caught a pokemon



## Amphy2310 (Jun 23, 2011)

So I was at college today, eating alone in an animation room then an idea hit me, after eating my food and decided to make a pokemon out of plastercine












And thus regice was born =3

at the time I had no reference picture so I tried my best ^^


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 23, 2011)

Very cool :3

Now I wanna catch a regice...


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 23, 2011)

Did you spray paint my feces blue? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nah, I'm kidding. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Looks a LOT like a pokemon figure I once crafted.


----------



## Amphy2310 (Jun 23, 2011)

ShinyLatios said:
			
		

> Very cool :3
> 
> Now I wanna catch a regice...
> 
> ...



How did you know?! XD


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice regice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Looks pretty slim lol. (must have been on diet xD)


----------



## Amphy2310 (Jun 23, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Nice regice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I think I should of made him fatter XD I was tempted to make him super size but I didnt want to get in trouble with the college XD


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, it looks pretty accurate given you didnt have any reference pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
'cept it looks a little slim xD.


----------



## m3rox (Jun 23, 2011)

Darmanitan said:
			
		

> Did you spray paint my feces blue?



That's about what it looks like.

Definitely not something you'd expect to see from a college-aged person.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 23, 2011)

Should've made Ditto.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 23, 2011)

That Pokemon scares me. I love it.


----------



## Amphy2310 (Jun 23, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Darmanitan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow give me a break i had no reference pictures and it was from the top of my head >_> I am not perfect...


----------



## Amphy2310 (Jun 23, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Should've made Ditto.
> 
> 
> wow theres an idea XD I think ill have to try that next time
> ...



Thanks it is a bit frightning XD


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 24, 2011)

Diet Regice....just awesome!


----------

